# RNS 510 iPod Media-In Adapter



## cgarson (Jul 4, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can order this very simple cable assembly to connect an iPod to the Media-In port of an RNS-510 nav system? Please provide links if possible. 
Thank you!!


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: RNS 510 iPod Media-In Adapter (cgarson)*

Your local dealer. 000 051 446 C. Just tell them this part number and you should be good to go.


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: RNS 510 iPod Media-In Adapter (rendezvous65)*

Just orderd my MDI Adapter .. is it working with the IPhone as well ?


----------

